# How to Get a new SMF Group



## border city pit (Feb 18, 2014)

A couple of us in SMF would like to get a Canadian Group, under the groups section.  I am just wondering how one goes about creating such a group??  Thanks

RJ


----------



## kc5tpy (Feb 18, 2014)

Hello RJ.  I got the U.K. Group started.  Easy as pie.  PM THE MAN! ( Jeff ).  Tell him what you would like and why you want to get it started.  It took about 2-3 hours for the Group to be up and running.  When he sets his mind to it , THINGS GET DONE!!  Good luck.

Danny


----------



## border city pit (Feb 18, 2014)

Thanks!!


----------

